# Reactor Design Ebooks



## عثمان الراوي (5 أكتوبر 2008)

يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوتي الاعزاء هذه مجموعة الكتب وكتب الحلول الخاصه بتصميم المفاعلات الكيمياويه



Introduction to Chemical Reaction Engineering and Kinetics 
by *Ronald W. Missen, Charles A. Mims, Bradley A. Saville*
*, *​ 



 

http://rapidshare.com/files/13598386/itcreak.rar.html
or http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=23PH2BDL​ 



​ 




لاول مره على شبكة الانترنيت سارع لتحميله
*Elements of Chemical Reaction Engineering (4th Edition) (Prentice Hall International Series in the Physical and Chemical Engineering Sciences) *
by *H. Scott Fogler *​ 






http://rapidshare.com/files/149536061/CRE_Fogler.pdf.html​ 


*Chemical Reaction Engineering, 3rd Edition *
by *Octave Levenspiel *​ 


 
http://ifile.it/macyol5/octaves-e047125424x.rar.html
OR http://rapidshare.com/files/126494398/ocreeSSdxSDASD.zip.html​ 



*Chemical Reactor Design (Chemical Industries) *
by *Peter Harriott *​ 





​


http://rapidshare.com/files/94742532/Chemica_Reactor_Design_Harriot.rar​ 



*Structured Catalysts and Reactors, Second Edition (Chemical Industries) *
by *Andrzej Cybulski, Jacob A. Moulijn *​ 






​
​

http://rapidshare.com/files/29012086/SCRSE.rar.html
OR http://www.zshare.net/download/174640330bc420​ 

*Handbook of Chemical Reactor Design, Optimization, and Scaleup *
by *Bruce Nauman *​ 


 
http://ifile.it/lvnatz/crdos.rar
OR
http://rapidshare.com/files/92260542/chredeopsc.rar​ 




*Chemical Reactor Design and Control *
by *William L. Luyben *​ 



http://rapidshare.com/files/59005479/crdac.rar​ 



*Rotary Reactor Engineering *
by *Daizo Kunii, Tatsu Chisaki *​ 





http://ifile.it/4w7ojx/kun444re530tra2r66.rar
OR​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/80024234/kun444re530tra2r66.rar​ 



*Transport Phenomena for Chemical Reactor Design *
by *Laurence A. Belfiore *​ 




 
http://rapidshare.com/files/8358433...ena_for_chemical_reactor_design_KINGDWARF.zip​ 


*Chemical Reaction Engineering Handbook of Solved Problems *
by *Stanley M. Walas *​ 


 
http://rapidshare.com/files/104855626/Chemical_Reaction_Engineering_Handbook_Solved_Problems.rar
OR
http://www.filefactory.com/file/255b74/n/Chemical_Reaction_Engineering_Handbook_Solved_Problems_rar​ 


*Chemical Reactor Analysis and Design Fundamentals *
by *James B. Rawlings *​ 




http://rapidshare.com/files/2892924...alysis_and_Design_Fundamentals_-_Rawlings.pdf​ 
​


----------



## رأفت الألماني (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ما شاء الله, و الله كتب قيمة جداً, 

جزاك الله عنا كل خير أخي


----------



## LIALY (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاااااااااااااااك الله خير و جعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## طلق المحيا (6 ديسمبر 2008)

اخوي مشكور عالكتب ولكن جميع الروابط لا تعمل لدي 


وشكرا


----------



## مهندس النهضة (26 يناير 2009)

جزاك اللة خير


----------



## ارهينيوس (28 يناير 2009)

جزاك اللةخيرا


----------



## javelin (28 يناير 2009)

جزااااك الله ألف خير بس
يا ريت 
Elements of Chemical Reaction Engineering (4th Edition) (Prentice Hall International Series in the Physical and Chemical Engineering Sciences) 
by H. Scott Fogler


على موقع غير رابيدشير


----------



## مهندس النهضة (31 يناير 2009)

is it Foogler book is the best


----------



## سلمة الأكوع (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم .
شباب أرجو تزويدي بموقع لتحميل كتاب
- D. Kunii and O. Levenspiel, _Fluidization Engineering_
_شاكرأ تعاونكم _
_وجعله بميازن حسناتكم_


----------



## عبداللة عامر (8 مايو 2010)

مجهود رائع ومشكور علية


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (9 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## شاكر النقيب (11 مايو 2010)

ممنون جدا من مهندس كيمياوي


----------



## moka.moka (11 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

